# Hit The Mother Load Today



## Jay-z (Jun 6, 2015)

Well, in one's life you have good days and not so good days. I must say today was a very good day. I happened to stumble onto the mother load of tooling and accessories.  It is so much stuff that I have no idea what to do with all of it.  I only went to the man's house to see about some reamers.  The man is a retired machinist and is giving up his hobby due to failing eyesight.  I figured there was more than just reamers there, but I had no idea of what he really had.   So of course I drove my car and not my pick up.  Let's just say we came to an agreement and my car was stuffed to capacity and that isn't even all of it.  Anyone interested in a Harrison M300 13/24 lathe?


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice haul, Jay!


----------



## Jay-z (Jun 6, 2015)

What you see in the pics is probably about 1/3 of the actual haul. Still need to take a lot more photos and figure out what I actually got. I was at this persons house over 4 hours today.


----------



## chips&more (Jun 6, 2015)

You lucky dog!


----------



## kennyv (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice score......way to go,,,  Harrison M300  lathe, Surprised that wasn't sticking out of your trunk. Nice Lathe my first job worked on Harrison M400 smooth


----------



## Jay-z (Jun 6, 2015)

But wait............... There's more


And with some of these items there are multiple. What's really scary is that I haven't even started on all the milling machine stuff yet. Stay posted, a lot of this I plan on selling. Probably for much less then you will find on eBay. I'm a bit overwhelmed, but still smiling.


----------



## atwatterkent (Jun 6, 2015)

Everyone should be so lucky once in their lifetime. Nice haul.


----------



## Franko (Jun 7, 2015)

Great score, Jay!


----------



## gr8legs (Jun 7, 2015)

You did very well. Congratulations. We are all pleased at your good fortune. And a bit jealous. . . . 

Stu


----------



## Rangemaster1 (Jun 7, 2015)

Well 'oil buddy, as dear Pappy would have said, you fell face first into the outhouse and came out looking like a Greek god.  Wish I had been in there with you.  Congrats, but more importantly, thanks to the old gent who aquired  it all, and who was kind enough to provide it for your use.

Happy machining,

Ron


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 7, 2015)

You have some very nice stuff there. I'll be watching for what you put up for sale.


----------



## brino (Jun 7, 2015)

Wow! Congratulations.......that's a lot of great stuff.

-brino


----------



## Firestopper (Jun 7, 2015)

Good for you!
 I have a retired tool and die gentleman that lives around the corner from me, at first he sold me some very nice cobalt tooling and measuring instruments. Over the past few years he shows up randomly with more fine tooling. He won't take money as we have become friends, but I stop in on him and his wife to check up on them a few times a month. He really enjoys seeing the goodies put to use.


----------



## kvt (Jun 7, 2015)

Great find,   Wish I hat some luck like that.   How did the car drive with all that loaded in it. Next time you'll take your trunk


----------



## Jay-z (Jun 7, 2015)

Rangemaster1 said:


> Well 'oil buddy, as dear Pappy would have said, you fell face first into the outhouse and came out looking like a Greek god.  Wish I had been in there with you.  Congrats, but more importantly, thanks to the old gent who aquired  it all, and who was kind enough to provide it for your use.
> 
> Happy machining,
> 
> Ron


 Like I said I only went to his place for a handful of reamers.  Honestly I think he was just happy with finding someone who is excited about his equipment as he was.  What more could you ask for?  I will probably do the same thing if I was in his situation .

Jay


----------



## Jay-z (Jun 7, 2015)

kvt said:


> Great find,   Wish I hat some luck like that.   How did the car drive with all that loaded in it. Next time you'll take your trunk


The car drove I bit on the scary side. Kept bottoming out on even small bumps. If this keeps up I don't think the Honda will last very long. Definitely taking the PU from now on. 

Jay


----------



## Bill C. (Jun 7, 2015)

Jay-z said:


> Well, in one's life you have good days and not so good days. I must say today was a very good day. I happened to stumble onto the mother load of tooling and accessories.  It is so much stuff that I have no idea what to do with all of it.  I only went to the man's house to see about some reamers.  The man is a retired machinist and is giving up his hobby due to failing eyesight.  I figured there was more than just reamers there, but I had no idea of what he really had.   So of course I drove my car and not my pick up.  Let's just say we came to an agreement and my car was stuffed to capacity and that isn't even all of it.  Anyone interested in a Harrison M300 13/24 lathe?



Nice collection of thread gages.  Great that you can used his tools.  Hope you find a buyer for his lathe, it looks good to me.


----------



## coolidge (Jun 7, 2015)

Congrats that was the mother load wow.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 7, 2015)

Damn I live the wrong place. What ever you don't know what to do with, just send to me.


----------



## Brain Coral (Jun 7, 2015)

Wow, Jay ... !!!

What a nice find for you...   I'm sure that your enthusiasm and integrity shone through... what  a nice story...   Keep us up to date with pics...

Brian


----------



## kingmt01 (Jun 7, 2015)

Congrats.


----------



## GarageGuy (Jun 7, 2015)

Awesome find!  I was lucky enough to have a similar find about a year and a half ago.  You're right, he just wanted to find someone who wanted to use the tools, and not flip them for a quick buck on eBay.  I told him I didn't want to sell anything, but that I wanted to learn to use every single piece.

GG


----------



## Jay-z (Jun 8, 2015)

GarageGuy said:


> Awesome find!  I was lucky enough to have a similar find about a year and a half ago.  You're right, he just wanted to find someone who wanted to use the tools, and not flip them for a quick buck on eBay.  I told him I didn't want to sell anything, but that I wanted to learn to use every single piece.
> 
> GG


Fortunately this individual did not have a problem with me selling off some of the horde. Been going through stuff all weekend organizing it. And because of his generosity a sizable portion of the proceeds are finding their way back to him. He doesn't know it yet. 

Jay


----------



## Brain Coral (Jun 8, 2015)

That's good Karma Jay ...


----------



## roadie33 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great find Jay-Z.
Hope you enjoy using all of your new goodies.


----------



## TNDave (Jun 9, 2015)

It really is not nice to make us all cry like that.  

David


----------



## pollardd (Jun 9, 2015)

Go and have a cup of coffee with him now and then and tell him what you are making 
I'm sure he would love to hear your stories.


----------



## NEL957 (Jun 9, 2015)

Jay
You found your honey hole. nice find

Nelson


----------



## A618fan2 (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice haul - congrats on finding the mother load!

John


----------



## jmh8743 (Jun 10, 2015)

We'll be watching classified. organization is a job. sounds like fun.


----------



## Jay-z (Jun 16, 2015)

Anyone interested in the lathe you can find the details here.http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/for/5073049332.html
The price is very flexible for any members of the site.

Jay


----------



## Rex Walters (Jun 21, 2015)

Very nice haul. I can't decide whether it's a good or bad thing that I no longer live out that way! The lathe looks tasty and if I still lived out by Gilbert's Corner, I suspect I'd be in full-on negotiating mode with my wife....


----------



## Millbo (Jun 26, 2015)

Very nice score Jay...well done!


----------



## kennyv (Jun 27, 2015)

Nice price  IMO  good lathe too . Btw  I worked on a Harrison 400  at my first Job as a lathe hand ... mines was a hydraulic?  or something variable speed head .   that's a sweet lathe ..someone's gona be happy if the jump on it


----------



## Jay-z (Jun 27, 2015)

No takers yet, just a pair of tire kickers. I thought long and hard about keeping it, but the timing of all of this is just doesn't work.  It definitely is a nice machine, not to mention beefy .

Jay


----------



## royesses (Jun 28, 2015)

Wow, looking at those photos I felt the suckage all the way in Norman. OK. Great score.


----------

